# Anyone been told boy & had a girl?



## OliviaFreya

EVERYONE was convinced I was having a girl (which I was slightly dissapointed as both me + OH want a boy) But I also just felt as though I was having a girl. 

However, we had our 20 week scan today and was told it was a boy!

Although I'm over the moon I can't seem to believe it as I'm convinced I'm carrying a girl, I don't know why but I just have a STRONG feeling :shrug:

I'll be devasted if I warm to idea of a boy & buy boys things, choose names etc and then I find out its a girl at my birth. 

Anyone ever been told it's a boy and then gave birth to a girl????


----------



## JasperJoe

OliviaFreya said:


> EVERYONE was convinced I was having a girl (which I was slightly dissapointed as both me + OH want a boy) But I also just felt as though I was having a girl.
> 
> However, we had our 20 week scan today and was told it was a boy!
> 
> Although I'm over the moon I can't seem to believe it as I'm convinced I'm carrying a girl, I don't know why but I just have a STRONG feeling :shrug:
> 
> I'll be devasted if I warm to idea of a boy & buy boys things, choose names etc and then I find out its a girl at my birth.
> 
> Anyone ever been told it's a boy and then gave birth to a girl????


I don't know of anyone who was told a boy to have a girl, I think it's obvious a boy parts compared to a girl, probably more told girl when boy. congrats by the way x


----------



## rainbowskin

Congrats on your boy! I really wanted a boy and kept thinking baby was a girl as well.. when they said boy, I just couldn't believe it and still find it hard to believe as I feel like things never go my way lol. I am pretty sure if they tell you a boy at 20+ weeks it's most definately a boy :)


----------



## pinkribbon

I would say a boy is a boy, it's easier to miss a penis and think the baby is a girl instead of a boy, rather than a boy instead of a girl if that makes sense. Congratulations on team :blue:


----------

